# New toy



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

I just picked up one of these in a trade. I had a bunch of hay left from this season and a guy called me the other day asking if I wanted to make a trade. It was a good deal for both of us. This might be pretty fun! ST 12 Rear Loading Havoc Launcher [STH1210] - $329.95 : Spikes Tactical


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

And you need help to launch havoc?


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Not really. But it always helps.


----------



## Oddcaliber (Feb 17, 2014)

Nice! Say hello to my little friend!


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Now you have something to kill the snakes. ::clapping::


----------



## Old Man (Dec 10, 2012)

That's one bad mama!


----------



## jimb1972 (Nov 12, 2012)

Kind of looks like an M203, now I am trying to justify one to myself...


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

jimb1972 said:


> Kind of looks like an M203, now I am trying to justify one to myself...


That's what it is except 37mm instead of 40mm. You can get ALL kinds of rounds for it as well. No HE or stuff but you can load your own. SO ANYTHING IS POSSIBLE.


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

Let me tell you that you have a great deal.... Being able to launch an illumination round to backlight an area... or what I learned is that you can pull out the flare and chute and replace it it with pellets and make a helluva impact round...not that I have ever done that. It's a good but pricey addition to the inventory.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Old SF Guy said:


> Let me tell you that you have a great deal.... Being able to launch an illumination round to backlight an area... or what I learned is that you can pull out the flare and chute and replace it it with pellets and make a helluva impact round...not that I have ever done that. It's a good but pricey addition to the inventory.


I have seen some rounds that have been "modified". It is well worth the investment. In the grand scheme of things, they are not that much. Mine was even better. Just costed me a little time and fuel cutting the hay. Just a couple bales so not much at all.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Please bring that along for the "inspection tour" in a few weeks. I would love to see it F2F.


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Sounds like a plan..


----------

